

The Adult Snow Day Is Dying, and That’s Sad - mparramon
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/01/adult-snow-day-is-dying-and-thats-sad.html

======
itchyouch
The general feeling that I got from the author is that these freebie days have
gone by the wayside due to the ability for remote work. While it would be nice
for the freebie days to become a traditional norm, the deeper underlying issue
is the severe lack of yearly vacation. These kinds of days would not be an
issue is the annual paid vacation standard was at 4-6 weeks per year as
opposed to 2-3 weeks.

What the author does not target is the severe lack of yearly paid vacation
that most workers

